# LEDs steuern ohne controller



## CaptainSikay (18. November 2014)

Hey Forumuser,

Ich habe eine Frage zu den LED-Strips und zwar habe ich mir welche gekauft und auch verbaut und so aber nun habe ich noch Reste übrig.
Nun wollte ich fragen wie ich diese Reste noch ansteuern kann. 

Meine LED-Strips haben diese 4 anschlüsse:
http://puu.sh/cW9gq/6310d7d97d.jpg
So sehen die Strips aus:
http://puu.sh/cW9sB/1fee83b36a.jpg

So ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Was ich mir dachte, man kann doch einfach den "Anschluss" anschneiden und die kabel verlängern um sie wo anders hinzu führen nur wie steuere ich sie ohne controller? Einen neuen will ich nicht kaufen.
Danke

MfG Christoph


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. November 2014)

Am einfachsten ist es +12V anzuschließen und an jede Kathode einen Schalter gegen Masse. Dann kannst du mit 3 Schaltern von alles aus bis weiß Farben einzeln ein- / ausschalten oder mischen. Darüber hinaus kommst du ohne zusätzlicher Elektronik nicht aus - also entweder kaufen oder selbst bauen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (21. November 2014)

Sind Katoden gesteuerte Leds an +12V hängst du eben +12V an und wenn du G auf Masse (-) legst leuchten sie Grün, bei R...Rot und bei B...Blau wenn du z.B alle 3 auf Masse legst weiß und so kannst du sie halt mischen aber wenn du zwischenstuffen willst kommst du an einen Controller nicht herrum bzw. PWM.


----------

